# !09 hydro adjust



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyone know how and where to tighten the hydro lever so it doesn't creep up on its own?


----------



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

Found it on the bottom of the fwd & reverse lever, no adj just a fiber disk and bell washers.


----------



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

Gary Alford said:


> Found it on the bottom of the fwd & reverse lever, no adj just a fiber disk and bell washers.


Thanks !


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad you got it sorted!


----------

